# Packages in Eclipse



## siba (3. Aug 2006)

Hallo!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Packages in Eclipse, so darzustellen, daß sie so aussehen wie Ordner im Explorer?


----------



## Wildcard (3. Aug 2006)

Benutz doch einfach den Navigator anstatt des Package-Explorers. Den find ich eh viel übersichtlicher...


----------



## siba (3. Aug 2006)

Super! Welch einfache Lösung für ein kompliziertes Problem! Da wäre ich nie draufgekommen!


----------



## SamHotte (4. Aug 2006)

Der Paket-Explorer hat allerdings den Vorteil, dass man dort Fehler und Warnungen sieht. Und wenn du die Ansicht auf "hierarchisch" umstellst, ist es auch übersichtlich (auch wenn Pakete eigentlich keine Hierarchien kennen).


----------



## Wildcard (4. Aug 2006)

SamHotte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Paket-Explorer hat allerdings den Vorteil, dass man dort Fehler und Warnungen sieht. Und wenn du die Ansicht auf "hierarchisch" umstellst, ist es auch übersichtlich (auch wenn Pakete eigentlich keine Hierarchien kennen).


Das kann der Navigator auch  :wink:


----------



## SamHotte (4. Aug 2006)

Fehler und Warnungen zeigen? Wie denn?


----------



## siba (4. Aug 2006)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Hinweise mit Eclipse besser umzugehen! Irgendwie benutzt man immer nur
die Features, die man gut beherrscht und alle anderen ignoriert man!

Wie schaffe ich es, daß ich im Navigator die Fehler sehe?
Das mit der Hierarchie klappt irgendwie nicht so! Er bringt irgendwie die Meldung, daß ich ein Element in diese Ansicht ziehen soll! Funktioniert irgendwie leider nicht!


----------



## Wildcard (4. Aug 2006)

Alle fehlerhaften Dateien/Ordner sollten eigentlich automatisch mit einem Kreuz markiert werden.
Welche Eclipse Version hast du?


----------



## SamHotte (4. Aug 2006)

Nö, im Navigator sehe ich nur Ordnersymbole, die sich nicht verändern. Eclipse V.3.2.0, Build ID: M20060629-1905


----------



## Wildcard (4. Aug 2006)

Jau, du hast recht. Sorry, hab da was durcheinandergeworfen  :autsch:


----------

